# Port St Joe wade fishing



## REELBROKE (Feb 5, 2016)

I will be in Port St Joe next week. Are there any spots that will work for wade fishing? Tips for lures bait etc.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Some of the best wade fishing I've ever done has been down there. Early morning or late in the day. Top water and suspending lures. I have destroyed big trout down there the last few years. Wade about waste deep, make sure you're wearing shoes.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Shuffle, dont walk. Lots of rays in that bay. I caught one that was 39 inches wide and over 5ft long about 2 weeks ago.

I also fish Gulfport/Biloxi. The In-Laws live there.


----------



## UH1PLT (Jul 27, 2016)

Back in the 80's, I used a fly rod while wading and had a great time with those trout. Any shrimp style fly worked great. I haven't back in a couple of decades but I bet it is still a great fishery. Also used to snorkle for scallops in the summer, a lot of fun.


----------



## Knockdown (Oct 26, 2008)

Watch out for sharks!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Knockdown said:


> Watch out for sharks!!


This^^^. There's an ass of sharks there - some in very shallow water. Boocoo stingrays. I'm not saying don't wade, just be alert.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, lots of little 2-3ft Atlantic Sharpnose and Bonnetheads in there. Nothing to be scared of, but there are some bigger stuff too. See this thread: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/cape-san-blas-733921/

And dont do like this kid and wade fish with a pocket full of shrimp...
http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/06/27/shark.attack/index.html


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I can vouch for the Sharks....lots of them....have seen some 6-8 ft Bulls in that bay.....caught lots of trout on the west side of the bay from Eagle Harbor down to Scallop Cove.....beautiful area.....Enjoy!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

yep....stingray shuffle is essential.


----------

